# Hampshire....from NFED



## JM07 (18 June 2008)

This has been confirmed by DI David Collins of Hampshire Police/Horsewatch, see following Email..

Stolen Horses Update 

Further to previous entry regarding reports of Stolen Horses from Durley, near Winchester, Hampshire it can now be confirmed that 11 horses were allegedly removed from a field. The horses are described as geldings and are coloureds except for one described as grey and another black.

The disappearance of the horses is being treated as a theft. 

The horses were discovered missing on the 14th June 2008 

The crime reference number is 44080261157 

The investigating officer is PC 2750 Jon Worsdell stationed at Bishops Waltham Police Station. 

Any one with information should contact this officer tel 0845 045 45 45 or call Crime Stoppers 0800 555111. 

These horses could be anywhere so any sightings of newly arrived horses as described in a field should be reported quoting the Crime Reference number


----------



## Madam_max (18 June 2008)

Blimey! That's the most excitement BW police would of had in years.


----------



## vennessa (18 June 2008)

Is that the same as yeasterday? Thats an awful lot of horses to disapear. Shorly someone would have seen something. It would have taken a large lorry, even if squashed in. Very worrying.


----------



## michaelj (19 June 2008)

oh god... perhaps they just took a few and the others escaped... to load 11 horses, even if you bodge would take along time!
x


----------



## BBH (19 June 2008)

I heard again last night that there is nothing sinister about this supposed  theft. Only known through hearsay though, but feeling among some is that they have just been moved!!! Owners well known locally!!! Not going to worry about this one but was definately good of JM07 to post this. [


----------

